# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Bardzo silny ból oczu, męty - mała nadwzroczność?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.

Kilka miesięcy temu pojawiły się u mnie męty i lekkie bóle oczu. Udałam się do specjalisty i stwierdziła, że mam lekką wadę wzroku, ale nie potrzebuję okularów. Wraz z upływem czasu bóle oczu się bardzo nasiliły, do tego stopnia, ze kilka dni temu nie byłam w stanie wstać z łóżka, a 5 tabletek przeciwbólowych nie pomagało. Udałam się więc do innej okulistki, która powiedziała, że powodem tego może być lekka nadwzroczność - prawe oko +0,50 a lewe +0,75. Na ten moment bóle występują codziennie i trwają praktycznie cały czas. Rano wstaję już z bólem oczu. I tu pojawia się moje pytanie - czy ta wada może być powodem tak silnego bólu oczu?

----------


## ZdroweOko_com

Jak najbardziej może być to powodem bólu oczu,pytanie tylko czy masz okulary czy też soczewki? Podaj więcej szczegółów i wtedy postaramy się pomóc,doradzić na forum.

----------

